# DHacks T5 Extreme (new batch)



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Got some of these the other day from a trusted source and they're doing diddly squat for me, a couple of mild sides (touch of nausea and a dry mouth) but no upsides at all, ran a diy eca stack before but was wondering if the powerstack are any better ?

anyone tried both ?

Cheers


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Tried the new batch of the T5 and like you didn't do anything for me, but saying that I've taken 2 of the Ultra Burns and even that didn't do anything for me. :confused1:

Thinking of adding 20mg of Yohimbine to the T5 to get a little kick :bounce:


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

abcplumb said:


> Tried the new batch of the T5 and like you didn't do anything for me, but saying that I've taken 2 of the Ultra Burns and even that didn't do anything for me. :confused1:
> 
> Thinking of adding 20mg of Yohimbine to the T5 to get a little kick :bounce:


Thanks for the info re ultraburn, the extra yohimbine sounds like a plan, I may just go back to my diy chesteze eca stack, was just looking for something a bit stronger that's all

Cheers


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

I found the T5 extreme more potent than a diy ECA stack.

Make me feel quite edgy.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

I know what you mean, I felt the same when I was reading about other guys here getting a good buzz with Ultraburn.

Was really disappointed when I took it, even bumped it to 2 pills and all I got was a bit more focus while training.

If nothing works I'm going back to watching pumping iron before a weights sessions! :lol:


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

If you're not getting a buzz off the t5 or power stack then you really need a break from stims!


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

What T5s are they though?

They used to have ephedrine which are the ones I got. They are pretty good.

Then they released a new batch and ephedrine was removed.I am not sure what they were replaced with but two ingredients were secret.

Now The current T5s have Ephedrine in again are back to being an ECA stack with added DMAA.

You may have the one that don't contain ephedrine, depending on when you bought them or how long your source has had them


----------



## gavzter (Oct 12, 2012)

I got some T5 Extreme about a month ago.

Have to say they're doing the job for me!

Feel awesome on them, but not so much that I get jittery. :thumbup1:


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

kreig said:


> If you're not getting a buzz off the t5 or power stack then you really need a break from stims!


I've taken a 2 weeks break and tried again, but no difference. mg:

Will do a longer break in the future, maybe a month.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Got mine in September, says 06/14 on the tub

Here is what I was told are in them

30MG DMAA

200MG CAFFEINE

30MG EPHEDRINE

75MG ASPIRIN


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

i have the exact same batch and they working as intended amazing pre workout! i love these. all i do is i take 1 pill and add 100mg caffeine to it and im g2g.

even on days w 12 hours of work + tough no carb diet they kick my ass and give me strength and energy.

maybe you overdid it with stims and your receptors are blocked.. dunno. As i said nothing wrong with them, good batch.


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> If this is the case chances are then you have the ones without eph in then. What batch are yours? Pre or post June? The ones i have 06/14 on the tub and tbf i took mine before my cardio in the morning, and the buzz of them is fab, you dont want to get off the treadmill lol


Mine are pre June before it shut down and then returned after a break


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Gathers54 said:


> What T5s are they though?
> 
> They used to have ephedrine which are the ones I got. They are pretty good.
> 
> ...


The ones I have are marked as follows: manufactured 06/14 expire 11/18 ?

They definately don't have ephedrine in them imho

These are the first stims I've used for a long time, I also take diphenhydramine hcl nightly to help me sleep and these are supposed to clear out your receptors too ?

Cheers


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

My mrs been using ECA by nucleus research, they def have ephedrine in them, she don't shut up on them!

Ephedrine 30mg

Caffeine 250mg

Aspirin 150mg

Thats what it says on the label, I don't think I am aloud to post a link but they are on Facebook and amazon eBay etc


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

What is in T5?


----------



## Cosmic (Nov 25, 2014)

I would like to order t-5 too.

I am the same opinion about the ultraburn like the others. I have the batch from 06/14.

And i do not feel a lot of it. I always took a half, just because every body told they are to strong.

The yohimbine from d-hacks 06/14 is insane strong 

I got the first 1 1/2week huge pupils from it and was sweating.

Unfortunately once i took a half ultraburn and one yohi and i puked. My fault.

May i ask a question in this thread?

How can one upregulate the alpha-receptors?

After 3 weeks on yohimbine i do not fell a lot neither sweat or the large pupils from the beginning.

In german forums it says you have to take yohi 8 weeks because after 2 weeks it just beginns working in the body.

Should i try clen,because ephe also uses the alpha-receptors?

Sry for the long post


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Cosmic said:


> I would like to order t-5 too.
> 
> I am the same opinion about the ultraburn like the others. I have the batch from 06/14.
> 
> ...


Yes bro alternate with clen for 2 weeks


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i had new hacks t5 awsome stuff i found buzzing all day!


----------

